# AA Canner



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm going to an auction tomorrow and there is an AA canner listed.
It looks to be a newer model. What are things I should look for that might make it not worth bidding on? Like signs of damage or abuse?
Thanks!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

There are no parts of an AA that cannot be easily replaced. If the price is right, I'd go for it,as long as it didn't have a crack or something obvious. Look for the weight - The guage is only a guide anyway. Do you know what size it is - I just got a new shetlers catalog in the mail today. 
915 = $229
921 = $259
930 = $299 ( the one I have and I love it)
941 = $439

All parts for all models are available except a #W151 and I've never even seen that model.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 16202


It doesn't say the size. Look close and you can see it in the bottom left hand side of the pic.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Based on the oxidation, that one looks quite old, pre weight regulated would be my guess. Pay attention to the bottom, if run dry of liquid that's where they'll warp. I'd build the price of a vent tube/weight regulator into the price I'd be willing to pay. Good time of the year to buy.

ETA: Make sure the heighth will fit under your exhaust fan if you'll be using it in the house.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Steven, how can you detect oxidation in that tiny pic?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I use it outside on a camp chef stove, so no worries about fitting.
The older ones had petcocks instead of a weight right?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Ayup, screw the petcock out, screw the vent tube in, voila, a modern easy to use canner. 

Sally, that may not even be the correct term? I shop hard for AA's (Without showing too much interest at estate auctions) and those of a certain age take on that rough dull look that's hard to miss.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah, I didn't know the petcock would screw out. I assume they are all the same size? A vent tube like this would work? The 5 th one down from the top.

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/All-American-Pressure-Cooker-Parts


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

You've got everything you need in that link to completly rebuild one if you need to. Let us know what you had to bid to get it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I will let you know tomorrow evening. I hope it's in good shape. I will take a pic of it up close.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Part # 68 & 69 are what I use.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It was real old and rough shape cosmetically, but I didn't see any real damage. The gauge and a few other parts need replacing as far as I could tell.
It didn't bring any bids. I bought it for a dollar later in the day. 
I will look at it closer with pics later tonight.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

flowergurl said:


> It was real old and rough shape cosmetically, but I didn't see any real damage. The gauge and a few other parts need replacing as far as I could tell.
> It didn't bring any bids. I bought it for a dollar later in the day.
> I will look at it closer with pics later tonight.


I'd say for a dollar you got a heck of a deal. Even if it is old you can fix it up. Even if you use it as a scrub bucket for a buck. Great buy....


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang that is a great deal.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay here are the pics:

View attachment 16279


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 16285


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The first one is in the center back of the canner lid. A safety valve maybe?

# 2 is where the petcock or vent pipe should go. Not sure what this is called. It unscrews and there is a spring inside it.

#3 is the rusted gauge.

# 4 is the inside of the lid, looks perfect.

#5 is a metal basket that was down inside it.

#6 is in the bottom of the inside of the canner. There was some moisture
inside it. Not sure if this came from the metal basket or is the canner it'self.
I will try to clean it tomorrow.

The last pic is the whole canner. The bottom is flat no bowing. Is there a way to clean the outside and restore it's shine?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

That's an odd petcock. The ones I've replaced always had a lever that when up allowed venting, then down (Bent over 90 deg) sealed to build pressure. How would that one vent? Heck, it will bring more than a buck as aluminum scrap. I've bought warped ones for more than that just for the plastic parts.

ETA: Your first photo is the safety fuse. Don't mess with that. It will blow if it needs to & can then be replaced.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My son says old ones work great for deep frying fish in. I will try cleaning the inside and then decide what to do with it. Any way to clean up the outside?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll double your money on it just like it sits !


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't have time to mess with it today. I will keep it for awhile until I decide what I want to do with it. Any ideas on cleaning the outside?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Brasso, or some kind of auto rubbing compound should do it


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Took a few mins and worked on the canner. The tarnished outside cleans up well with an sos pad.

I cleaned all the junk out of the inside. It is stained some but I think with more elbow grease it will come clean.


View attachment 16377


View attachment 16376


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats, Great find and Great price.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I found a 921 at an auction a few years back for $10--only one other bidder. It needed a good cleaning like yours but the gauge was fine. It didn't come with a rack, so when I replaced the petcock with a weight, I ordered a rack as well. You can also get new owners manuals, something I would highly recommend. 

I simmered a bit of white vinegar in mine for a while to get out the stains then carefully washed it to remove all the vinegar. Don't leave it to soak--vinegar and aluminum don't get along well. 

I thought I had a treasure at $10 but you "done good!"


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! I will try the vinegar simmer and see if it helps with the stains inside. 
I think this one is most likely going to be used as a fish cooker.
Not sure I want to trust it to be used as a pressure canner. I have 2 water bath canners and a new AA canner already.


----------

